# Roxio Toast / Popcorn Sync Issues



## patatrox (Nov 30, 2006)

Good evening all

We've been running a limited beta with a small number of users from the forums to test an update to both Toast 8 Titanium and Popcorn 3 and we've had positive results. We're going to expand the testing for more users who are still having audio/video sync issues, please send me an e-mail to [email protected].

We're going to extend this to about 50 users from TiVoCommunity.com and after a short time if feedback is positive move towards releasing this as an official update. Please keep in mind I will only be contacting users who are accepted for testing.

Please include the following information:
- Name
- Product you own (Toast 8 or Popcorn 3)
- TiVo Service Number (TSN)

Patrick @ Roxio


----------



## patatrox (Nov 30, 2006)

Just a reminder....


----------



## quecojones (Dec 30, 2007)

I just emailed you my info.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I emailed, and PMed.. I don't actually own either, but would try it out and give feedback, since I can't get the free ones working.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 7, 2008)

Is this related to audio/video being out of sync when converting to something like Divx? If so I may be interested in trying out the beta.


----------



## sefklon (Feb 17, 2008)

Another data point: I seem to be experiencing the same audio/video sync problem that others have reported, and even made the news a bit. I'm going to sign up for the beta.

Running Leopard
Toast version 8.0.3
Tivo Transfer version 1.1.1


----------



## kupe (Apr 10, 2003)

sefklon said:


> Another data point: I seem to be experiencing the same audio/video sync problem that others have reported, and even made the news a bit. I'm going to sign up for the beta.
> 
> Running Leopard
> Toast version 8.0.3
> Tivo Transfer version 1.1.1


Same here- severe audio sync issues when Exporting Tivo files to my iPod with Toast 8.0.3. Running Tiger 10.4.11.

Kupe


----------



## MinkyMomo (Aug 12, 2003)

Me too -- severe audio sync issues with exports from Popcorn 3.0.2 using the "Apple TV - High" profile, on Leopard 10.5.2. This is with elgato's turbo.264 installed and active.


----------



## Alfiejr (Feb 16, 2008)

ok, patatrox, on the other long and old thread last week you posted that the Roxio software patch to fix this problem might be available "by the end of next week" (tomorrow). how's it looking? any good news?


----------



## PSXBatou (Aug 4, 2007)

I've submitted numerous tickets on this, I've gotten requests to update QT, or update OS X, both of which were current and up to date. Hopefully there is a patch soon, I would love to be able to actually use Toast 8 and have audio in sync. I was really starting to get afraid that the "fix" would be Toast 9 which I believe they are pre-ordering now or maybe its available.


----------



## macmanmk (Jun 3, 2003)

What's the status on this? I've grown increasingly frustrated waiting on a fix for this. Will this problem be swept under the rug since Toast 9 is being prepped for release?


----------



## kupe (Apr 10, 2003)

macmanmk said:


> What's the status on this? I've grown increasingly frustrated waiting on a fix for this. Will this problem be swept under the rug since Toast 9 is being prepped for release?


Ha! I'm guessing Toast 9 will be released with the Tivo audio-sync issue, followed by a Press Release that "a small subset of Toast users are reporting Tivo audio sync issues...blah blah blah"

Kupe

PS- "Small subset", as always = every Toast/Tivo user


----------



## shulcslt (Dec 22, 2001)

If I were you, I wouldn't bet the ranch...


----------



## Alfiejr (Feb 16, 2008)

(brought over from the other long/old thread on this topic ...)

Well, Toast 9 reportedly has fixed the problem. so now just waiting for a Popcorn 3 patch.

although Toast 9 has some good new features, it's actually worth buying


----------

